# Should I change to SpeakEasy



## MBoyle (25 Oct 2006)

I am currently on Pay monthly with O2.  They have offered me a 1-year contract whereby I get 150 off peak minutes and 150 texts for 17.50 a month inclusive of vat.  Is this a good deal, or would SpeakEasy be better?  I mostly use my phone in the evenings, and for texting.


----------



## momomo (25 Oct 2006)

how much credit do you go through a month normally?


----------



## MBoyle (25 Oct 2006)

I don't use SpeakEasy currently, but my monthly bill on my old price plan would have been around 45E if thats what you're asking?


----------



## momomo (25 Oct 2006)

is it a good deal?
its really up to your self on that one.
you have to work out if you will end up going over the 150 txts and 150 mins a month.
Personally Im on Meteor Pay As you Go and I dont spend more then 20euro a month.


----------



## Crunchie (25 Oct 2006)

Have a look at this site. It will let you do a comparison based on your usage

[broken link removed]


----------



## Guest124 (5 Jul 2008)

What do People think of the new range of Speakeasy prepay phones?


----------



## aircobra19 (6 Jul 2008)

Have you analysed your bills and see who you ring the most. The 02 Clear plans look good if you don't ring/text other networks much.


----------



## thundercat (6 Jul 2008)

I'm with o2 but I am definitely moving, 90% of people I know are on different networks so the new plans don't suit me at all! I'm really disappointed with them! Can't fathom how they thought the new plans would keep, let alone _gain_ custom...


----------



## aircobra19 (6 Jul 2008)

I assume they based it on the stats of people calls. Most of the people I ring are on O2 so the new plans look good to me.


----------



## StaroftheSea (7 Jul 2008)

I changed from pay monthly with bills always exceeding 100 euros, to speakeasy with the 'call ten o2 friends for free' offer, became a little more cautious ringing other numbers outside of my friends, and am now spending about 40 euros a month.  Get o2 to send you a detailed breakdown of who you ring, when you ring, how many texts you send etc and this can help a lot in making your decision....


----------



## Guest124 (7 Jul 2008)

Anybody any view's on the actual Speak easy phones available Nokia, Sony Ericsson etc. on their website at the moment?


----------



## Guest124 (22 Jul 2008)

I am on the night owl plan at the moment and hardly use my phone but I do need a new one and I can get €100 free credit from 02. I will have to top up by €20 every month and I will do this and after a year have a very large credit Balance. I then intend to stop my €20 as I will have gotten my €100. What will my calls and text's cost then compared to night owl plan? Could my credit go out of date at all?


----------



## Taliesen (22 Jul 2008)

How can I find out what network all my contacts are on ? The numeric prefix is meaningless nowadays.


----------



## Guest124 (22 Jul 2008)

Taliesen said:


> How can I find out what network all my contacts are on ? The numeric prefix is meaningless nowadays.


 

- Yes and all the networks benefit from this as they dream up new offers. I would imagine the only way to find out is actually ask each contact.


----------



## TTx (22 Jul 2008)

Well for €17.50 a month for 150 off peak minutes (which would suit you in then evenings) & 150 texts a month its a good deal, also I pay an extra €8 a month on top of my monthly tarriff with O2 & get another 100 texts per month. The price of calls & texts with the pre-pay system will amount to more than €17.50 I reckon. Also ou get 250 free text online with O2 per month which keeps the bill down too. My bill is about €60-70 depending on how chatty I am a month but with vodafone it was usually around €120-130, but also meteor seem to be very reasonable these days too.


----------



## Guest124 (20 Sep 2008)

I am on 02 speakeasy night owl and badly need a new phone. I dont use my phone very much but at the same time I am fed up carrying around a "brick". I cannot justify paying €20 per month to get my €100 FREE credit. If I upgrade my phone and register can I at least get the first €10 FREE credit or does that also make you have to top up by €20? Can I actually register and still stay on the night owl plan? If say I upgrade and top up for two or three month's with the €20 and then stop what plan would I fall back on to then? I'm pretty sure I could not get back onto the night owl. What would the call charges be like if I could fall back onto a certain price range?
I would probably go for unlimited free texts say for a few months and it does mention if you stop topping up you then get charged 11c or 13c but it's not clear what the calls would be. Any help appreciated?


----------



## askalot (20 Sep 2008)

BroadbandKen said:


> I am on 02 speakeasy night owl and badly need a new phone. I dont use my phone very much but at the same time I am fed up carrying around a "brick". I cannot justify paying €20 per month to get my €100 FREE credit. If I upgrade my phone and register can I at least get the first €10 FREE credit or does that also make you have to top up by €20? Can I actually register and still stay on the night owl plan? If say I upgrade and top up for two or three month's with the €20 and then stop what plan would I fall back on to then? I'm pretty sure I could not get back onto the night owl. What would the call charges be like if I could fall back onto a certain price range?
> I would probably go for unlimited free texts say for a few months and it does mention if you stop topping up you then get charged 11c or 13c but it's not clear what the calls would be. Any help appreciated?



Have you used the calculator at callcoats.ie to check which network is best for you? It's an excellent site run by comreg. 

Like you I would be a fairly light user but even so when I switched from Vodafone to Meteor my costs dropped quite alot. Do O2 still charge you when you check your voice mail?


----------



## Guest124 (20 Sep 2008)

I'm staying with 02 for the simple reason that I can text my Brother's mobile in the U.S. for FREE using their webtext service. You are charged with all other operators for International numbers. 02 do still charge for voice mail.


----------



## Crunchie (20 Sep 2008)

askalot said:


> Have you used the calculator at callcoats.ie to check which network is best for you? It's an excellent site run by comreg.



One thing to bear in mind using callcosts.ie is that while it will show you the best deal you sometimes have to make a minimum monthly top up to avail of it. As a very light user it gave me _*O2 Experience + Unlimited free text*_ at €4.53 per month and *Meteor Anytime Choice Free Any Network Texts* at €4.94 per month as my best options. In both cases I have a minimum top up commitment of €20 per month to avail of them so I'd probably be better off with a tariff like *3Pay* or *Vodafone Advantage* that would cost around €12 per month but with no minimum top up.


----------



## Guest124 (20 Sep 2008)

As I say I dont use my phone alot so I'm not going to keep toping up by €20 per month to get FREE credit and then have a huge credit balance on my 02 account that I may never use.


----------



## podgerodge (20 Sep 2008)

O2 are bringing in a 7cent minimum call charge from october.  That ****es me off.  All those times you get through to an answering machine and hang up cost 7cent.


----------



## Guest124 (21 Sep 2008)

Easy way of getting more revenue and the Regulator stands by and watches from the sidelines.


----------



## Guest124 (6 Oct 2008)

I need to get a new phone from the current 02 speakeasy range. I've pretty much decided on a Nokia. Any recommendations? (€150-€200). I dont care how great the camera or mp3 player is but it should be a small phone,decent battery life.


----------

